# New forum for yall



## Jim Thompson (Jan 9, 2007)

as you can see we have added a new area to discuss the finer points of gunsmithing.  Have fun and post away


----------



## duckbill (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks JT.  We've got some knowledgable fellows on here.


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 9, 2007)

That was quick. Thanks.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 9, 2007)

Wat to go MODS>>>>> this ought to get good now


----------



## Takoda (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks +1


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 11, 2007)

Way to go!   now lets get to typing. 

J.R.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## dutchman (Jan 11, 2007)

Good deal, JT and mod squad!

I guess pot stirrin' is off limits in here, too, huh?

Not that I'd want to, but you know...


----------



## xpertgreg (Jan 11, 2007)

attaboy JT!


----------



## sniper13 (Jan 16, 2007)

A special thanks to Jim and Woody for hounding Curtis into being the Mod. I hear it wasn't easy.
After holding some of the " compact light weight tree rat shootin" weapons he builds, I'd STRONGLY advise y'all not to stir the pot.


----------

